# Dazzle show car promotions:1929 Rolls Royce Phantom I Ascot tourer



## dazzlecar

​









Year : 1929 
Make : Rolls-Royce 
Model : Phantom I 
Coachbuilder : Brewster 
Body Type : Springfield Ascot Tourer 
Colour : Black 
Trim : Olive Green Leather 
History : Chassis No S203KR. An important and stylish American built Phantom I. One of a very limited production with just 28 bodies believed to have been produced in this style. According to the Rolls-Royce build sheets, S203 KR was delivered new to a Mr. R. E. Field of Milford, Ohio on December 26, 1929. By 1947 the car was noted to have been in for some repairs at which time it was owned by a Mr T. A. Norton of New York City. In 1949 it had moved to Forest Hills Gardens on Long Island in the ownership of Mr. S. E. Ryan and three years later was owned by James H. Fowler of Nebraska. In 1956 the car had moved back to the East Coast now with James R. Mathews of Newark, New Jersey. In May 1970 the car was owned by John C. Coval of Wycoff, New Jersey. It is most likely that John Coval had the car fully restored as in the early 1970s the car was a familiar sight at several car shows including some Grand Classics events of the Classic Car Club of America. A photograph of S203 KR on a judging field appears on page 79 of Rolls-Royce in America by John Webb de Campi. At the time the car was painted an olive green colour and wore a distinctive stone radiator shield. Part of an important European collection until very recently. Fitted with a tail mounted trunk with complete tools fitted on two levels. 
Condition : It is quite clear that this matching numbers Ascot Tourer has undergone further restoration work since its show days back in the 1970s, not least of which is that the car has been repainted in black. S203KR is a magnificent example in show condition. 
Technical Data : Three speed manual gearbox, 6 cylinder in-line engine, 7.6 litres displacement, 7668cc capacity. Servo-assisted brakes. 
Rolls-Royce built the finest automobile in the world in Springfield, Massachusetts specifically for the U.S. market. Many Rolls-Royce owners feel the Springfield-built cars were better assembled than those built in Derby. Even more maintain that the catalog coachwork from Brewster -- which was acquired by Rolls-Royce in 1926 -- was superior in construction and design to the catalog coachwork from British and European coachbuilders. In any event, they were specifically adapted to the needs of the U.S. market, with lefthand drive, radiator shutters, 6 volt electrical systems, 3-speed transmissions, Bijur centralized lubrication, canister oil filter and carburetor air filter. This 1929 Phantom I Regent convertible coupe by Brewster is a superb example of the culmination of Rolls-Royce's activities in America, the completion of the transition from Silver Ghost to Phantom I and the company's most successful sales year with 350 cars sold. Finished in beautiful deep Bordeaux with Grey leather upholstery, interior trim, cloth soft top and matching covering for its carefully fitted luggage trunk which matches the slope of the rear deck, it shows off brilliantly chromed wire wheels, wide whitewall tires and dual side mounted spares with rear view mirrors. One of the Regent's distinctive features is the right side entrance door for the rumble seat making entry and exit much easier and more graceful than the usual set of outside steps on the rear fender. A set of C.M. Hall depress beam headlights, fishtail exhaust tip, varnished wooden running boards, solid chrome plated door hinges, rollup side windows and gorgeous varnished interior wood trim give this exclusive Rolls-Royce enough eyeball appeal for an entire collection of classic cars. It was restored with care, accuracy, pride and an abundance of craftsmanship some time ago and has seen limited careful use sinceThe Phantom was Rolls-Royce's replacement for the original Silver Ghost. Like the famed Ghost, the Phantom was constructed both in the United Kingdom and United States, with the US model trailing the UK by one year on introduction and two in replacement.
One major improvement over the Silver Ghost was the new pushrod-OHV straight-6 engine. Constructed, as was state of the art at the time, as three groups of two cylinders with detachable heads, the large engine produced excellent power to pull the large heavy car. The engine used a 4¼ in (107.9 mm) bore and long 5½ in (139.7 mm) stroke for a total of 7.7 L (7668 cc/467 in³) of displacement. Aluminum was substituted for cast iron in the cylinder heads in 1928.
Semi-elliptical springs suspended the front, while cantilever springs were used in the rear. 4-wheel servo-assisted brakes were also specified, though some initial US models lacked front brakes.
Differences between the US and UK models included available wheelbases - both were specified with the same 143½ in (3644.9 mm) base length, but the UK long-wheelbase model was longer at 150½ (3822.7 mm) than the 146½ in (3721.1 mm) American version. Other differences included the transmission, with UK models using a 4-speed and US models using a 3-speed manual transmission, both with a single dry-plate clutch.
UK models were built at Rolls' Derby factory, while US Phantoms were built in Springfield, Massachusetts.
[edit] Production
Phantom I (UK): 2269 
Phantom I (US): 1243 
Assembled in the Rolls-Royce facility in Springfield, Massachusetts and especially adapted to the U.S. market although with engines built in England, the Springfield Phantoms are avidly sought by American collectors. The 1926 Phantom I Pall Mall Tourer with coachwork by Rolls-Royce Custom Coachworks is an especially attractive and functional example built to the highest standards. Owned for over thirty years by a respected Rolls-Royce/Bentley collector, it is a particularly well restored automobile which has been toured and enjoyed on events throughout North America. A lefthand drive car, it is particularly well suited to contemporary tours and it is lavishly equipped with dual windshields (the rear screen having large folding side windows for added occupant protection), a rear compartment tonneau cover, side curtains neatly stowed in a compartment behind the front seat, dual sidemount spares, a cigar lighter on a long cord and other accessories too numerous to mention. Among its impedimenta is a license plate from the Rolls-Royce Owners Club 1978 "Tennessee Dogwood Tour". Finished in Green with Black fenders and Green leather and a Beige canvas top, it has recently received a complete bare metal respray and has been both cosmetically and mechanically freshened and is ready to resume impressing occupants, counterparts and onlookers alike on a new round of tours and events.​
Photos and write up soon...


----------



## stangalang

You do get some nice vehicles there


----------



## 123quackers

Looking forward to this, your clients have great taste... Such interesting an varied classics you have to work on :thumb:


----------



## FFV Jonathan

I eagerly await any of your details.
The quality of the cars themselves are astounding and then the time and effort that you put into them beggars belief.

Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## Black.MB

Another great car:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar

*At this point our detailing journey on this beautiful car collection, comes to an end.At least for now.
Last car we had to detail was this Rolls Royce Phantom I Ascot Tourer.










I'd like to put my thoughts on paper, regarding this special project but I will try to let the pictures speak for themselves.
This car is a unique example of craftsman skill, unmatched design and quality built. This was a challenge for us for many different reasons.
This vehicle has great sentimental value for the owner, and any mistake or damage could have broken his heart, to say the least. In addition, only 3 of these cars exist in private collections. 
The remaining 25 cars of these type rest in automotive museums.

What inspired us the most was owner'a own words:" Enjoy this unique Rolls Royce because there is big chance no one will lay his hands on her again,
before she takes the route for an international museum"

Some information regarding this car's history

Year : 1929 
Make : Rolls-Royce 
Model : Phantom I 
Coachbuilder : Brewster 
Body Type : Springfield Ascot Tourer 
Colour : Black 
Trim : Olive Green Leather 
History : Chassis No S203KR. An important and stylish American built Phantom I. One of a very limited production with just 28 bodies believed to have been produced in this style. According to the Rolls-Royce build sheets, S203 KR was delivered new to a Mr. R. E. Field of Milford, Ohio on December 26, 1929. By 1947 the car was noted to have been in for some repairs at which time it was owned by a Mr T. A. Norton of New York City. In 1949 it had moved to Forest Hills Gardens on Long Island in the ownership of Mr. S. E. Ryan and three years later was owned by James H. Fowler of Nebraska. In 1956 the car had moved back to the East Coast now with James R. Mathews of Newark, New Jersey. In May 1970 the car was owned by John C. Coval of Wycoff, New Jersey. It is most likely that John Coval had the car fully restored as in the early 1970s the car was a familiar sight at several car shows including some Grand Classics events of the Classic Car Club of America. A photograph of S203 KR on a judging field appears on page 79 of Rolls-Royce in America by John Webb de Campi. At the time the car was painted an olive green colour and wore a distinctive stone radiator shield. Part of an important European collection until very recently. Fitted with a tail mounted trunk with complete tools fitted on two levels. 
Condition : It is quite clear that this matching numbers Ascot Tourer has undergone further restoration work since its show days back in the 1970s, not least of which is that the car has been repainted in black. S203KR is a magnificent example in show condition. 
Technical Data : Three speed manual gearbox, 6 cylinder in-line engine, 7.6 litres displacement, 7668cc capacity. Servo-assisted brakes. 
Rolls-Royce built the finest automobile in the world in Springfield, Massachusetts specifically for the U.S. market. Many Rolls-Royce owners feel the Springfield-built cars were better assembled than those built in Derby. Even more maintain that the catalog coachwork from Brewster -- which was acquired by Rolls-Royce in 1926 -- was superior in construction and design to the catalog coachwork from British and European coachbuilders. In any event, they were specifically adapted to the needs of the U.S. market, with lefthand drive, radiator shutters, 6 volt electrical systems, 3-speed transmissions, Bijur centralized lubrication, canister oil filter and carburetor air filter. This 1929 Phantom I Regent convertible coupe by Brewster is a superb example of the culmination of Rolls-Royce's activities in America, the completion of the transition from Silver Ghost to Phantom I and the company's most successful sales year with 350 cars sold. Finished in beautiful deep Bordeaux with Grey leather upholstery, interior trim, cloth soft top and matching covering for its carefully fitted luggage trunk which matches the slope of the rear deck, it shows off brilliantly chromed wire wheels, wide whitewall tires and dual side mounted spares with rear view mirrors. One of the Regent's distinctive features is the right side entrance door for the rumble seat making entry and exit much easier and more graceful than the usual set of outside steps on the rear fender. A set of C.M. Hall depress beam headlights, fishtail exhaust tip, varnished wooden running boards, solid chrome plated door hinges, rollup side windows and gorgeous varnished interior wood trim give this exclusive Rolls-Royce enough eyeball appeal for an entire collection of classic cars. It was restored with care, accuracy, pride and an abundance of craftsmanship some time ago and has seen limited careful use sinceThe Phantom was Rolls-Royce's replacement for the original Silver Ghost. Like the famed Ghost, the Phantom was constructed both in the United Kingdom and United States, with the US model trailing the UK by one year on introduction and two in replacement.
One major improvement over the Silver Ghost was the new pushrod-OHV straight-6 engine. Constructed, as was state of the art at the time, as three groups of two cylinders with detachable heads, the large engine produced excellent power to pull the large heavy car. The engine used a 4¼ in (107.9 mm) bore and long 5½ in (139.7 mm) stroke for a total of 7.7 L (7668 cc/467 in³) of displacement. Aluminum was substituted for cast iron in the cylinder heads in 1928.
Semi-elliptical springs suspended the front, while cantilever springs were used in the rear. 4-wheel servo-assisted brakes were also specified, though some initial US models lacked front brakes.
Differences between the US and UK models included available wheelbases - both were specified with the same 143½ in (3644.9 mm) base length, but the UK long-wheelbase model was longer at 150½ (3822.7 mm) than the 146½ in (3721.1 mm) American version. Other differences included the transmission, with UK models using a 4-speed and US models using a 3-speed manual transmission, both with a single dry-plate clutch.
UK models were built at Rolls' Derby factory, while US Phantoms were built in Springfield, Massachusetts.
[edit] Production
Phantom I (UK): 2269 
Phantom I (US): 1243 
Assembled in the Rolls-Royce facility in Springfield, Massachusetts and especially adapted to the U.S. market although with engines built in England, the Springfield Phantoms are avidly sought by American collectors. The 1926 Phantom I Pall Mall Tourer with coachwork by Rolls-Royce Custom Coachworks is an especially attractive and functional example built to the highest standards. Owned for over thirty years by a respected Rolls-Royce/Bentley collector, it is a particularly well restored automobile which has been toured and enjoyed on events throughout North America. A lefthand drive car, it is particularly well suited to contemporary tours and it is lavishly equipped with dual windshields (the rear screen having large folding side windows for added occupant protection), a rear compartment tonneau cover, side curtains neatly stowed in a compartment behind the front seat, dual sidemount spares, a cigar lighter on a long cord and other accessories too numerous to mention. Among its impedimenta is a license plate from the Rolls-Royce Owners Club 1978 "Tennessee Dogwood Tour". Finished in Green with Black fenders and Green leather and a Beige canvas top, it has recently received a complete bare metal respray and has been both cosmetically and mechanically freshened and is ready to resume impressing occupants, counterparts and onlookers alike on a new round of tours and events.

During this detail over 2000 photos were taken. Here are some photos from the general condition of the car. We will be displaying additional photos of the work was carried out, during this write-up.

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Initially we removed some parts, in order to get better access on the panels we had to do work on.

We removed the two spare wheels on the front fenders:


















































































We removed the small headlights from the front fenders:














































Side covers were also removed:























































Luggage removal, Let's see what's inside! Everything inside is orignal.
























































































































































*​


----------



## lowejackson

Lovely. Those were the days when a tool kit was a tool kit


----------



## dazzlecar

*We turned the lights on and this is what we had to deal with:



































































































































































































































































*


----------



## dazzlecar

*Since we removed everything with safety , next in line was cleaning the bodywork prior to clay and paint correction.

We couldn't wash the car as usual due to the fact that has many wooden panels and secondly because it is a convertible.

This RR has a system that lubricates parts of the chassis and engine, and as a result grease was evident on almost everyevery panel.
During the polishing stage, we re-did the same procedure, as we removed more bits and pieces, and we had to clean the area under after the removal.

We cleaned all panels with APC first and then we re-washed the car using ECO-smart waterless system.
After we were sure all panels were clean we clayed the car.


















































































Clay bar after this unusual washing process:










Some befores on the hood:




























Correcting the paint with FG400 and a Hexlogic light cutting pad on the rotary










Some close ups after compounding



















We removed safety hatches from the hood.
Cleaned with APC and polished properly with Swissvax Metal Polish


























*​


----------



## dazzlecar

*After correcting the engine cover, we moved on to the panels surrounding the front grill as well as the front fenders.
We had to remove the headlighs and the chrome bumper, in order to properly polish these hard to reache areas.





































This is how the headlight looked after many years of neglect. As you can see it is in excellent condition apart from surface contamination.










We also remove the manual starter cover:










Time to remove the chrome bumper:










Mpgdoc jumped in just in time to help me remove the bumper and few other parts. He is the man to call if you want something removed from your car.:lol:




























We found the chance to clean the bumper connectors and the area around the front grill, once again:




























Next was cleaning and polishing the upper headlights. We couldn't remove them, as we had to dismantle the whole front of the car, which was out of the question.

Surface rust on headlight support:










Calsium deposits and minor oxidation on the back:




























Disassembling the headlights:




























Safety pin:










Polishing the glass:










Polishing chrome parts with Swissvax metal polish and assembly:




























We removed each headlight from the body in order to polish painted surfaces around them. Afterwards we put them into place in order to clean and polish each headlight.

Work in progress:














































Repeating the same process on the other headlight:



















We removed the on screw at a time in order to polish that spots:










A 50/50 shot after a set with FG400:










At this point I have to say, that we did polishing and finishing as well on these tight spots before putting back the parts on.
That way hard to reach areas was already done, leaving us with the accesible areas to correct.

Mgpdoc with a difficult task:




























Mike cleaned and polished the front bumper before being back onto the car:










50/50 on the chrome bumper:



















Cleaning up rusty brass pins:










Some random shots on the front grill :

















*​


----------



## TopSport+

awesome:argie::thumb:


----------



## neilb62

Epic..... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## hibberd

What a thorough amazing piece of work..super


----------



## dazzlecar

*After the front side of the car was completed in terms of correction and chrome polishing, we turned our attention on the front fenders and side panels:










A few 50/50 shots on the front fenders after a single set with FG400 and a HexLogic Cutting pad on the Flex:














































We refined the paint, cleaned and polish the small headlights and we put them back on:




























50/50 shots on passengers side air vent:



















Working on the doors was a bit different than usual.
We had to remove the doors from the body in order to polish and refine around the hinges and then put the door back on the body and polish the rest of the panel.

Door off:





































Some 50/50 shots on the doors prior to their removal:





































Driver's door removal:



















We also removed the window fastener:




























Correction on the cabin separator:










Moving on to the rear of the car, a 50/50 shot (door corrected, rearfender not):










Befores on above the rear fender:



















During:



















And Afters:



















Some final shots after correction and refinement:




























Correcting the side covers:










And of course the mandatory 50/50 shot:







*


----------



## dazzlecar

*Since the tool case was remove, we had to correct and refine the rear area,fuel tank and the lower parts of the rear fenders.










Before we start we removed the tail lights and the chrome bumper, clean once again, and polish the hard to reach areas first.

Unfortunatelly memory card crashed and we only have a few photos from the process on the rear.



















Removing the tail lights




























Polishing the fuel tank,










and the fuel cap,










Cleaning and polishing the taillights :



















putting them back together:










After compounding, polishing and refining all the painted surfaces, we moved on to the engine compartment:

Some befores :












































































































































































During:





































Meg's APC, CG Grime reaper, M40 Meg's, Metal polish Sv, various brushes, and mf towels were the tools for the job, giving us this result:


























































































































































And some photos I really liked:


































*


----------



## dazzlecar

*Next in line was the interior and the convertible top,

Not bad for its age:




































































































Removing the carpet and the leather seat:





































Behind the back seats, the removable windows were stored:



















A small example of how these windows fit to the rest of the car:



















Removing the front carpet and seats:























































Cleaning the carpet with Valet pro Heavy duty cleaner in 1:50 ratio :














































Cleaning the leather with Swissvax Leather Cleaner :





































A wipe down on the wooden floor:




























Some spots after cleanup on the back of the car:














































Polishing the chrome frame of the cabin divider:










At the same time we cleaned the convertible top with Valet pro HDC in 1:20 ratio (It took 3 hits with 4 hour breaks. Let the top dry and see where it needed more hits) :



















Swissvax Wood polish was used on the wooden dashboard:














































Lights on .....:shock:




























Panos, cleaning the steering wheel and control instruments:


















































































Mirror was removed and polished:



















Polishing the lighter:










Polishing the windshield frame:

Before





































After



















All glasses were cleaned with Sv Glass Cleaner

Feeding the leather with Swissvax Leather Milk :










Pedals were dressed with Meg's M40










And some final shots:





































































































































*


----------



## dazzlecar

*Getting closer to the end of this detail, after completing the interior, wheels and tyres was next on our schedule.

Early morning start, with the spare wheels in need of serious attention, some befores:













































































































Cleaning the spoke wheels and tyres with Meg's APC and degreaser.




























Ιron X










A real time 50/50 during the washing stage










Polishing spare wheel socket:










Tyres were dressed with Chemical Guys G6. Spare wheel arch was polished with a spot pad on the rotary and M205



















Polishing the wheel cap



















And putting the side mirror in place:




























The same process was followed with the remaining spare wheel.Unfortunately we couldn't clean better the whitewall on this tyre.




























At this point everything was on schedule, but the owner informed us that the car should be ready in less than a day.This vehicle was booked for a photo shoot regarding the Coys of Kensington auction, which will take place in Greece, this June.

With the remaining wheels in need of a good clean, chassis and arches in the same need too and of course protecting the paint with a good wax, all these done in less than a day, I had to call the artillery :

Showing up one by one:

Tzotzo










Κotsos










Spyco Shines as a Guest star 










Team was assembled and we competed against time to finish the work in less than a day.

Some random shots during that day:



















Kostas (spyco) cleaned the arches and layered a layer of Amigo, followed by layer of Meg's No7
































































We couldn't neglect the Spirit of Ecstasy. She was looking a bit tired, but she deserved the best:























































during:























































Meanwhile we treated the contents of the toolbox:























































And the toolbox itself:

Before



















After



















Cleaning the case and treating it with Swissvax Leather Milk










Tools back inside the case:



















Tool case back in place after a layer of glaze and one layer of wax on the painted panels beneath it:



















Polishing the exhaust tip:

Before










Wirewool and Swissvax Metal polish










After










Some random shots after completing all our tasks





































We called it a day, with the only thing left to do, to add a nice wax on every painted panel.





































All together...







*


----------



## dazzlecar

*Next day, very early in the morning we returned to the garage to complete the final tasks remaining on this beauty.

Meg's Glaze No7 and Mystery by Swisssvax was our choice:



















Some final shots in the garage:




































































































And some without the top:






























































































































































































During its transportation to the photo shoot location at Astir Palace :





































Wheel arches in daylight:



















Arrived in Astir Palace :





































The whole collection of these rare Rolls Royce's:










And some at the actual auction site:














































This Ascot was in the spotlight for both photographers and the Coys of Kensington owners:



















Owners of: Coys of Kensington, Veloce Classic & Sports Cars, and of course the owner of this unique vehicle.










some photos that really like:




























At this point this presentation of our efforts, to restore this vehicle to its former glory comes to an end.
This unique experience we had, cannot be described with words. I hope, you got a feel of that during this write up.

I have to thank the owner of this fantastic collection, for giving us the chance and honour to treat his cars, and for the outstanding hospitality he showed. 
We hope, we met his expectations and gave him another reason to be happy.
I can't express my gratitute to all those who helped me on this project. They are by name : Panos(my business partner), Nick(tzotzo), Mike(MPGdoc), Kostas(SPYCO), Kostas (kotsos) and our photographer Kostas(Santinos)
Without Dimitris Spyropoulos of Veloce Classic & Sports London,as well as Chris Routledge and Douglas Jamieson on behalf of Coys of Kensington, a big project like this couldn't have taken place.
Last but not least I have to thank all of you people for taking the time to read this write up and support our efforts with all your kind words.

Best Regards,
Andreas Kyrgios

DAZZLE Show Car Promotions







*


----------



## Steve Burnett

Amazing detail. Up there with the best i've ever seen.


----------



## pushtiulk

Stunning. Congrats guys!


----------



## neilb62

The detail of the decade.... jaw dropping....


----------



## -Raven-

OMG that's a massive effort from the Greek dream team! 

Awesome work guys, she is absolutely beautiful! Stunning!


----------



## Black.MB

Another amazing detail, thank you for sharing:thumb:


----------



## hibberd

Breathtaking piece of detailing work...


----------



## tzotzo

Its my turn to thank Andreas now.
He gave the the chance to work on a very fine example of true automotive history.
I don't know if I will even get close to a car with no actual street value ever again.

Of course I am a little biased, but seeing the car first hand, I am impressed.
No short cuts taken, pure attention to EVERY detail.

You can't really describe the extent of the work done on this car!

Well done Andreas.


----------



## 3R PROJECT

The Best I have ever seen . Some fender shots looked like they had literally three coats of clear on them . Simply Stunning !


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Absolutely stunning detail on a beautiful car. You must have been very proud of yourself seeing the end result. I imagine the pictures dont do your efforts justice. Well done.

Andy


----------



## DAREM

Hats off for all of you involved in this magic detail!:thumb:
Keep up!


----------



## lowejackson

Stunning work. Really enjoyed reading this thread :thumb:


----------



## TheSaint

Gorgeous transformation. will really need you this car.
Keep up the good work


----------



## james_death

A true icon and they certainly showed the quality and attention to detail put into building these.

The whole post really does illustrate the nature of detailing getting all thouse hidden bits and removing items where needed.

Im sure many of us have actually taken a battery box out to clean it and below it....:lol:

A fantastic post, one of the best.

Thanks for sharing that.:thumb:


----------



## talisman

Really nice write up....must have added a few 000 to the value for the owner...not many write ups get me excited these days but i really enjoyed reading this...thanks.


----------



## Luis

....amazing.....Thanks for sharing


----------



## recarouk

they say a picture speaks a thousand words, those pictures and the time, effort, work and skill you have put into that car is simply mind blowing and breathtaking, thank you so much for sharing these and my respect and admiration for you and the team is through the roof.

well done.


----------



## prokopas

Great turnaround Andreas. Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

The best detail I have EVER seen! :doublesho

Absolutely stunning and the attention to detail defies belief :argie:

Stunning work on a stunning car guys! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

what an epic job!!! congrats, really amazing job.


----------



## Eurogloss

*Wow Andreas , I take my hat off to you for such a mammoth detail and restoration on this beautiful Rolls Royce .

I did a Silver Ghost back in 1996 and that job had to be done in three days for a concours event so there were three of us working non stop , me supervising
my other work colleagues, like yourself, I know how much work went into this Historic Car ! A 1909 Rolls Royce Silver Ghost ! It won first prize my first car prepped for concours event . Pity I don't have the photos on my digital camera now ! The process was shot with film photography no digital cameras back in the 90's 

Congratulations on such an outstanding job !

Best Regards

Mario Corallo*


----------



## Demetrios

A unique, rare yet most beautiful vehicle was treated by some of the Greek Detailing Elite guys to a perfection. 
Hard work, many man hours and probably the best detailing session I have seen. Amazed, truly amazed by your hard and extraordinary work...


----------



## sprocketser

Gee , such a nice job on a nice Classic mate !


----------



## AGRE

Simply Awsome :argie: Hats of to you all for such an amazingly detailed detail :thumb:


----------

